# Resident Evil 4 (PC) no mouse support



## Happy Joe (May 20, 2007)

Game of the year 2005 - now available for PC... Save your money!  Unless you like to play PC games with keyboard only or a game pad.  
This one does not seem to allow the use of a mouse (shades of DOS gaming!).  On line information says keyboard and mouse but there is no obvious way to integrate the mouse into the game. 

A true rip off in my opinion.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 20, 2007)

how can you play it without a mouse


----------



## suupaabaka (May 21, 2007)

You can get a third party fix for it that allows you to enable mouse support. The word on the street is that Capcom is going to release an official patch for improved textures and mouse support, but it's been a while since the word was on the street 

It's playable with the fix (I don't play games anymore, but I tried it at a friend's) but the textures were dog ugly. He had it on PC and Gamecube (or PS2 or whatever) and the superiority of the console version is evident.


----------



## Happy Joe (May 21, 2007)

The US version includes the European patch so the graphics are poor (instead of awful). (Porting the textures from the GC means this is to be expected.)  I can live with a little ugly though.
The keyboard controls are at best awkward.  I will attempt to implement the third party mouse aim program  (before sorting through the junk box for a game pad).

Enjoy!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 21, 2007)

its a shocker, I honestly can't get over that S***e


----------

